# Beatnik Bandit



## garmtn (Feb 12, 2012)

My 1st car build in quite a while and lots of mistakes! Not going to try 1/24th scale again but, I am looking for bigger cars, say 1/4 scale. Anyone know of a manufacturer?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

So did you build a Beatnik Bandit? I don't see any links. I have one about 80% completed and need to get myself to finish it up. I kind of got stuck on the brown ring around the cockpit which they didn't include decals for and the interior detailing. It is sitting on my bench waiting for me to get over the hangups I have at the moment. It seems like every model I build gets held up at some prickly point. Anyway, I'd like to see the small one if you could show it.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

here's the one I built a while back

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=348099&highlight=beatnik


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That Bandit looks great Jimmy. I was a big fan of Ed Roth show cars when I was growing up and have almost everyone of the models in my stash to build someday. I also have a Rat Fink to do as well. I was at an IPMS contest in Jacksonville, FL early this month and a guy had, I believe, five of Roth's cars on a very cool plexiglass display with each car on a raised platform. The cars were perfect and it was really cool.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I built this Bandit about 10 years ago





































Along with the Road Agent










The Revell kits are quite nice but very tricky to build.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

garmtn said:


> ...I am looking for bigger cars, say 1/4 scale. Anyone know of a manufacturer?


gar,

The largest static car models I know of are 1/8 scale; Lindberg and Revell are two manufacturers. I did a quick Google search and found that 1/4 scale cars seem to be limited to diecasts. Remember that in 1/8 scale, a driver would be about 9" tall and in 1/4 scale, about 16". You're therefore talking pretty big models to store when they're finished, not to mention *very* steep prices for the kits.


----------



## garmtn (Feb 12, 2012)

That brown ring was a decal. U r not missing anything by not having it. To difficult to put on. My wife said u could paint it on or cut out a piece of paper and color it, attaching w/mod podge. Sounds like a lot of work. Easiest way to apply these decals is to have "car body" under water so decal can be floated to for proper position. Main draw back to that is once in place, must b throughly dry or will move. Good luck!!


----------



## garmtn (Feb 12, 2012)

Unreal! Terrific detail, right down to the spark plug wires and dash speedometer!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The original Revell kit lacked the stripe that continued back from the motor and around the lip of the bubble. Actually the stripe goes across the center hump on the interior, too. I do not know if the current reissue of the kit has different decals than the kit has had for the last 48 years or so or not. Oddly the Hotwheels Beatnik has the correct stripe.

Thanks for the kind words. I built my kit more or less OOTB but tried very hard to get a good clean fit and assembly. I left the original chrome as-is but I did cover the fan belt housing in Bare Metal Foil as the kit part was pretty poorly molded and chromed. The wiring is pretty easy on these engines too. IIRC I used one of the machined metal distributor caps, and those come with wire, tube for the sockets, etc. Not that you can't drill out the kit part. The paint is Tamiya Pearl White spray over the bare plastic., Gloss Black spray, and some custom mixed purple-brown to hand paint the floor mats. Fun kit but very tricky to build. The original kit included whitewall tires. The reissues use, I think, the same tire mold but without the pre printed whitewalls. I used some beautiful Revell tires from their Rat Rod T kit. Technically they should be drag slicks on the back but the new tires were so much better than the kit tires they are worth using and fit the kit wheels perfectly.


----------

